# Seeking Advice for Stocking 55 gal, a readjustment is needed



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all:
I am new here. I recently got my first "biggest of the small" tank. I am extremely excited about having a large(r) tank (even after carrying it up four flights of stairs to my new apartment).

I've been obsessively researching, and found myself most interested in a South American "semi-aggressive" set-up. As you can imagine in all my forum crawls and article hunting, I've come across a ton of conflicting information (often right after I follow the initial advice, grr).

So I have decided to speak up finally and get some much-needed, specific advice. Here's what happened:

Early on I found this article: http://www.calgaryaquariumsociety.co...nity_Tank.html

It comes from a aquarium society, was a published article, etc, so I believed it. I researched the individual species but found information in-line with this article. Still, I decided to cut back the numbers (due to being on the low end of the 200-400l range) of severum.

NOW I discover that the severums are too huge for my tank, even at the reduced number (was gonna be 4). So, I am thinking curviceps which I find sometimes referred to as Dwarf Flag Acara and sometimes not (a little confused) and/or Bolivan Rams. But I don't know how many or in what combination - if any combination - I can do this.

Because I already started gradually stocking according to/adapting from the original recommendations I already have:

6 green cories
6 bloodfin tetras
1 pictus (the supposedly smaller kind)

The whole point of picking this setup back when I believed in it was balancing my undying love for keeping cichlids and my obsession with corycats.

Now that you've read my novel (sorry), what do you recommend?? Thanks SO much in advance! I'd like to do this right.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

you want sevrums dwarf flag acaras and blue rams? sevrums grow to about 8 inches, a little big for 55 gallons. flag acaras and rams should be ok.


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

just to be clear, as stated in the (lengthy) intro, severums are no longer an option. despite my original information and therefore original intent. 

thanks!!


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Check out the thread bolivians and germans breeding in this forum. Blairo has a video link of a 55 gal that is beautiful. It has a Rotkeil Severum, Bolivians, & some others. My be worth a try.


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

excellent! thank you.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

And his are with a very close realitive of curviceps, dorsigera ... which is more common in the US. Either species would work great with bolivians though.


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

so based on his (GORGEOUS) set up, something along the lines of

a pair of acara
and 7 bolivians

with the possibility of of 1 showpiece sev

would be appropriate?

i just don't want to cause overstock suffering though ignorance. hence my push for specific numbers.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

yep, Blairo has been doing this for a long time! He would not overstock! I fell in love with the tank too.


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

i definitely mean MY ignorance, not anyone else's by the way.

this is by far the largest tank i've ever had and i am super glad to have found this forum and gotten the advice. thanks all!


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

his setup also inspired me to add a severum. i have 5 bolivian rams and 2 medium angels in a 55g. i just picked up a pair of small keyholes and 2 severums. one a green and the other labeled a pineapple. even with all the debate i'm convinced that there is a difference between the pineapple and the gold severums. my lfs had both in different tanks and they appear to be different from each other. anyways my plan is to grow the small severums up with everyone else hopefully making them get along better in the long run. this set up will be moved over to my 90 gallon in the next month or so. i'm planning on only keeping one of the severums(less agressive of the two, or the one i like most) good luck to you, i was extatic when i got my 55. it was so huge at the time!


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Seems like you did the smart thing with getting two.

I may have done a bad thing by getting one. I guess I just have never traded in or sold so I never considered it.

The thing is scared &^@#less and won't come out. Haven't seen it eat. Fins are clamped and it's almost white (supposedly a yellow). I don't really expect it to live if it continues on this way.

Parameters are great, everyone else is happy. Dithers, corys, 3 Bolivians (bought same day adjusted already). I've tried holding crumbled flaked til they sink, some blood worms, and frozen brine shrimp. Everyone else is well fed and well pleased.

 poor sev.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

You are all far too kind! That some people find my tank inspirational is one of the nicest compliments I could possibly receive. I'm glad I could share my enthusiasm for the fish I choose to keep .

*spatialdrift*, I only bought myself a single specimen Rotkeil, they will be somewhat more outgoing and relaxed if kept in groups initially, but it all depends on tank space and what you're aiming for, it also depends on how the tank is aquascaped. Which brings me neatly onto my first question - any chance of a pic so we can see what's what? This might explain issues/future issues that may need addressing, primarily in regards to the Sev - do you have any specific territory for it?

Severums are renowned for being spooky until they are truly familiar with their environment and of course, the habits of their keeper. Having a good cave/corner stack of driftwood for them to chill under helps to keep them calm and provides a source of security. I never had this with my Rotkeil because I keep him in a planted tank and the way I did it was to create a clearing amidst the plants in an area that he felt most comfortable, it's just about working with the fish over time.

Chances are your Sev is brand new to this big new spooky home and the lights might be bright, there may not be enough cover (as far as he's concerned) and it's generally a stressful event. When did you get him?

Another point to add - earlier you mentioned stocking 7 Bolivians, please take into account that I only have this number because I am after a breeding group of either 1 male and 4 females (more likely) or 2 males and 3 females - a total of 5. I wouldn't recommend a group of 7 in this size tank permanently considering the intended stocklist. It could be done, but I wouldn't. Without the Sev you could certainly do it. But to have the 7 Bolivians, 2 Laetacara AND a Sev is too much long term, don't forget the dithers and any clean-up crew on top - I run two filters on my 55 due to the bioload I have in there and with a 50% weekly waterchange this keeps my nitrates below 10ppm (rarely above 5ppm). I guess all I'm saying is with this stocklist you need to keep on top of your water parameters because it is a fairly heavy load.

A good bit of work needs to go into the aquascape - my tanks never look quite how I'd like them to because they are set up to cater for each of the fish that I keep. Once you've kept your particular fish for a while you will get a feel for which areas they like to hang out in, then you can use this to segregate them with you aquascape; by placing areas desirable to one species further from areas desirable to another, they will naturally keep a distance.

:thumb:


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

excellent advice blairo1. make sure they have a "safe zone". when i first put my two in, the green sev. was all over the place right away but it took a couple of days for the pineapple to become social. my two are pigs when it comes to food.


----------



## spatialdrift (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks for all the sound advice.

my life has been a bit in flux! i recently went on the adventure of shipping all my darling fish overnight! i wound up moving back to my hometown rather suddenly.

the coolest thing is i now get to utilize the 2 10 gals i left at home.

i am also using the move as an excuse to get proper substrate for my SAs. so i thik everything will work out in the end!

thansk a tonnnnn!


----------

